# Garmin GPSmap 188C Sounder - Sonar unit is off



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

The GPS works fine, acquirers satellites in under a minute, but when I access the sounder page, it says -sonar unit is off.

Went to sonar page on menu, turned on everything I could access, no difference. Electronics guru at West Marine says transducer may be bad, but have to bring whole unit to him to troubleshoot (something about transducer "clicking"?).

If anyone out there has any ideas of what to do, please post. - Ric


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

If you are in pcola, take the head unit to georges marine electronics and they will hook it up to a known good system and test it. Otherwise, besides checking the pins in the connectors for corrosion, and for a broken transducer wire, there isn't much else. Is this a new problem?


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you have your manual? There is anouther page that you have to select your sounder for it to pick it up. I had the same problem with my 182C and what it was is that you have to selet the sounder inthe com port of your GPS.


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

> *bamasam (2/12/2009)*Do you have your manual? There is anouther page that you have to select your sounder for it to pick it up. I had the same problem with my 182C and what it was is that you have to selet the sounder inthe com port of your GPS.


 Thanks bamasam, you the man! - Ric


----------

